# TL072 Con Control de Tonos



## raulograziosi (Jul 14, 2011)

Gente a ver si me pueden dar una mano (debe ser una tonteria lo que pregunto pero igual me "mando") .
Hace un tiempo que tengo ganas de hacer un amplificador para guitarra electrica con distorsion o un Fuzz y ya que tengo un par de TL072 y un TDA2040 me mande a "dibujarlo" para empezar buscando encontre un preamplificador con control de graves y agudos (que no me acuerdo de donde lo saque y no pude volver a encontrar la fuente) pero es para una "entrada de linea" no para un microfono de guitarra despues encontre varios esquemas mas con control de graves, medios y agudos, que la verdad no justifico, pero son distintas las patas por donde se entra al TL, en uno es por la pata 2 y los otros por la 3, a cual le hago caso o cual me conviene mas?

Obviamente cambiando los valores de la resistencias y condensadores que estan en la entrada para ajustarse al nivel que corresponde


----------



## mnicolau (Jul 14, 2011)

Hola Raul, evitá el circuito que subiste, no es nada bueno...

Buscá pre para guitarra en el foro, hay muchos threads hablando del tema.

PD: Leí ahora que es para entrada de línea, igual la sugerencia es la misma...

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 14, 2011)

mnicolau dijo:


> PD: Leí ahora que es para entrada de línea, igual la sugerencia es la misma...


No Mariano, me parece que el tipo encontró esos esquemas pero para entrada de línea, y lo que quiere es que sea para guitarra eléctrica, cosa que necesita una ganancia bastante mayor.

De todos modos mi sugerencia es la misma que la de Mnicolau. Que te mandes derecho al preamplificador que diseñó Tupolev para el foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/

Saludos.
PS: De paso, podrías hablar con más propiedad cuando decís "pero son distintas las patas por donde se entra al TL... etc". Estás hablando de amplificadores operacionales, que tienen una entrada no-inversora (+) y una inversora (-), deberías llamar así a las "patas".


----------



## raulograziosi (Jul 14, 2011)

Gracias por la rapida respuesta, queria sacarme la duda si servia o no, me gusto que solamente maneje graves y agudos y en apariencia era mas simple que el resto, pero si no anda, no anda...jaja

Tambien vi el esquema de Tupolev pero me parece excesivamente complicado (para mi gusto he oido de gente que le resulto muy bien) ahora que pasa si uso solamente la primera etapa de distorsion y despues le agrego un preamp TL072 como los ya vistos y asi "ahorro" un poco de espacio, les convence la idea?


----------

